# Best place to get a MAF housing?



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

Had a little accident! lol Would like to get another MAF housing w/out sensor. If that can not be done, i am looking for the cheapest MAF/sensor i can get. My sensor is fine.

if anyone could help me out or know of someone that can please PM me.

thanks in advance


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I got a few for my 02 Alti a while back, picked them up from a junkyard for a few bucks. That's the only way I know of getting one cheap. Nissan dealers want a small fortune for one, maybe even an arm.


----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

I would troll the other Z forums' classifieds. There are plenty of cars that people are parting out because of accidents.


----------

